# Schwinn Spring Forks - Prewar vs. Postwar



## Volksnspokes (Mar 1, 2013)

Just wondering if one of the hardcore Schwinn experts could comment on what the detail differences are between a prewar locking spring fork and an early postwar spring fork. I know that in 1955 (?) they put the center bolt through the fork legs instead of behind them. But prior to that, is there any way to distinguish between pre and post war units ?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 1, 2013)

*many*

Yoke length on prewar is diff ,shorter on standard models then postwar but longer on girls and tall frames, arms are curved diff prior to 41( super springers). The flat spot where the springer unit attaches to the arm is longer on postwar. If I remember right, prewar legs don't have gas holes at each end and nor do the truss rods. there's more but fairly insignificant


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 1, 2013)

*Spring forks*

Please read thoroughly!

The standard prewar ww ii boys spring fork is 3/8 inch shorter in the distance 
between the pivot bolt and the as bolts that hold the spring yoke than
the postwar ww ii spring forks. The steer tube also is 3/8 inch shorter.

The taller boys prewar ww ii  frames and springers have an inch or two 
more in those dimensions for the 6 inch or 7 inch head tube dimension. 
The prewar ww ii girls frame and springers have 2 inches more in those 
dimension for their 7 inch head tube. Likewise for the steer tubes.

All postwar ww ii boys and girls frames have a 5 3/8 inch head tube and 
the distance between the pivot bolt and the as bolts that hold the spring 
yoke is 3/8 inch more than the boys prewar ww ii spring fork. The steer tubes 
are also 3/8 inch longer. 

For your additional information!
The overall length of spring fork legs and truss rods are the same 
for locking and non locking spring forks for the respective fork sizes.

But, all the locking truss rod fork legs and truss rods are 3/8 inch longer than 
the non locking truss rod forks legs and truss rods for the respective fork sizes.

Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## Champy (Mar 1, 2013)

What about the diameter of the truss legs?


----------



## Volksnspokes (Mar 1, 2013)

*And when did the truss rods change diameter ?*



WES PINCHOT said:


> Please read thoroughly!
> 
> The standard prewar ww ii boys spring fork is 3/8 inch shorter in the distance
> between the pivot bolt and the as bolts that hold the spring yoke than
> ...





Thanks for the detailed reply Wes. Awesome.

I am trying to figure out how to positively identify prewar springers from online ads. Often sellers state prewar/ postwar.

When did the springer truss rods change from sknny to fat diameter ?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 2, 2013)

*Springer truss rods and "PREWAR WW II"*

Springer truss rods were 3/8 inch diameter thru 1952 
and 1/2 inch diameter in 1953, based on best info available!
Truss rods on truss rod forks were changed about the same time.

Many collectors and non collectors are confused about
what is prewar and postwar! That is why i try to identify
prewar as "PREWAR WW II", which should clarify the intent.
Wes


----------



## Volksnspokes (Mar 2, 2013)

*And what are the 1995 Repro Phantom Forks modeled after ?*

I have noticed the 1995 repro forks have one slot and one hole for wheel mounting. Were any of the originals like that or was it done for modern safety concerns about a wheel coming off ?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 2, 2013)

*Original spring forks*

THE MAJORITY OF ORIGINAL SPRING FORKS HAD A SLOT ON ONE FORK BLADE
AND A HOLE ON THE OTHER. I HAVE ALSO HAD ORIGINAL FORKS WITH TWO SLOTS.
IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I AM GOING TO START SELLING MY LOCKING
FORKS SOON, BOTH TRUSS ROD FORKS AND SPRING FORKS.
WES PINCHOT
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------

